# Here we go with "JIP" games galore!



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

LOL they add HD ALT channels 440,441,442,443,450,451,452,474,475,476 and STILL an onslaught of games joined 30 minutes to 1 hour late every night.


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah...I noticed the same thing. Tonight the NBA has 12 games going on, and to guarantee that every team would have their game in HD, Dish would theoretically need 24 HD feeds. If I remember right, they only have 16 feeds set aside for HD games on RSN's. It might be less, but I remember 16 somewhere. Now, some games on the east coast are over before the west coast games start, and some games aren't on team RSN (such as the Chicago Bulls being on WGN tonight), so they don't need 24 for the NBA tonight. But the 16 games they can have is definitely not enough room for all the games to be in HD. And that doesn't include the NHL games. It was great when the NBA was in the lockout - every single Blackhawks game on CSN Chicago so far has been in HD. I have a feeling that will change now...


----------



## habsfan66 (Mar 25, 2010)

zippyfrog said:


> Yeah...I noticed the same thing. Tonight the NBA has 12 games going on, and to guarantee that every team would have their game in HD, Dish would theoretically need 24 HD feeds. If I remember right, they only have 16 feeds set aside for HD games on RSN's. It might be less, but I remember 16 somewhere. Now, some games on the east coast are over before the west coast games start, and some games aren't on team RSN (such as the Chicago Bulls being on WGN tonight), so they don't need 24 for the NBA tonight. But the 16 games they can have is definitely not enough room for all the games to be in HD. And that doesn't include the NHL games. It was great when the NBA was in the lockout - every single Blackhawks game on CSN Chicago so far has been in HD. I have a feeling that will change now...


I'm sure it will too (think it already has as I noticed a few games in only SD last night). But hey, Dish is the "Industry Leader in HD TV" according to their own false advertising ads. What a joke.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ehren said:


> LOL they add HD ALT channels 440,441,442,443,450,451,452,474,475,476 and STILL an onslaught of games joined 30 minutes to 1 hour late every night.


Adding additional mirror numbers does not add capacity. 

DISH is now up to a capacity of 16 channels for HD games, but that isn't enough to carry most available games in HD let alone all of them. On a good day DISH can carry "many" games in HD. There are not many good days.


----------

